
Show HN: Picture-in-picture (PIP) for Windows 10 - LyalinDotCom
https://github.com/Lakritzator/Pip/
======
smashthepants
Sounds cool. Screenshots of the app being used would be nice.

------
billconan
I need this for linux to play youtube while working.

